# FBE pen



## Kyle Hayes (Nov 3, 2013)

Made this one up tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 3, 2013)

Great coloring in that blank.

Les


----------



## longbeard (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice job, love fbe


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice pen Kyle, BTW, where do you get your nails done?;)


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 6, 2013)

Are you stabilizing the FBE before you turn, or just turning once it is fully dried?


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Nov 6, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Nice pen Kyle, BTW, where do you get your nails done?;)



At the getting place lol


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Nov 6, 2013)

El Guapo said:


> Are you stabilizing the FBE before you turn, or just turning once it is fully dried?


I just turn it once it is dry


----------

